# IC chip yield



## Anonymous (Nov 1, 2009)

There was a post a while back were someone sold 500 lbs of black IC chips and they posted the
yields and payment recieved. I have searched for it multiple times now and have had no 
luck, please searching experts give me a hand.

Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 1, 2009)

Is this it? If so, it was very easy to find, I just searched for - 500 black ic chips - in advanced search and clicked on - "Search for all terms or use query as entered". It was the 4th item down.
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=3891&hilit=500+black+ic+chips


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 1, 2009)

GSP, thanks,
do not know enough about advanced search.

Jim


----------

